# Nails: How to keep your fingernails healthy and strong



## Leony (Nov 16, 2007)

> *Nails: How to keep your fingernails healthy and strong**
> *
> 
> Your nails may be small but they play an important role, serving to help protect your fingers and improve dexterity. They also may reveal clues to your general health.
> ...


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 16, 2007)

I've tried the cotton gloves thing. It does make your hands very soft but I cant say that it's done much for my nails.

Thanks for posting L, some of those tips were really useful





my nails need all the help they can get


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks, good tips ! i've found a clear base can really protect your nails daily.


----------

